# What Did Santa Bring



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well this was one of my FAVE's if not the best!!!

Cant wait to use it. The dogs will have a blast!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is really cool:thumbsup: . How much weight can it hold? You will have to take pictures of Rebel and Bailey working out.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Awsome! :cheers: Gotta love Custom! :cheers:

Look what santa brought me!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i love it... santa brought me that also but they were in little individual glases at the family christmas party lol. anyone eber have something called Cyclone? i had a shot of that last night...nasty thats all i can say. ill stick to my 151.


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

why dont you try some knob creek....


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Does it taste just like crown?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Now I can work on my house while listening to my itunes!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Ihome!!! cool I got a yamaha Keyboard too. It does EVERYTHING, it jams too. You cant go wrong with tools for christmas!!!


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

I looked in my stockings for Tasha..hey Tasha, where are you?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Judy said:


> Now I can work on my house while listening to my itunes!


Judy,
the ryobi drill/driver is a pretty good drill,i use a 18 volt ryobi every day and they are tuff and keep a good charge,also a little cheaper[or alot] than your makitas and dewalts or millwakes and rigids.that little 12volt will do the trick for minor home maintnance and also take some punishment....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I use the same drill as cane and love it. Plus you have the whole +1 kit and can add all kinds of things to it. I have a charger for my batteries that works plugged in to the van so they are always good and ready!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LMAO!!!!! Brad, you dog you...... Hahahaha
I got a 26er of Bacardi Limon white rum and 6 metallica shot glasses!!!:love2: You know what im goina be doing with those!!!!


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

TheGingerBreadman said:


> Awsome! :cheers: Gotta love Custom! :cheers:
> 
> Look what santa brought me!


Bet you could guess I got some of dis too. I like Maker's Mark and Knob Creek, but my budget for this doesn't fit my consumption rate.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh thanks guys, good to know I have a decent drill. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

I also got a collar from SWK...nice collar. Got the 1 1/2 in and it's perfect.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Stillwater? Thats nice.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I got a little IPod hookup thing for the Jeep. It plugs into the cig. lighter and will charge it and everything. I got some clothes, and a new jacket that I love a lot. I also got a little SeaDoo Jetboat, I've had it since last month, but it's a Christmas present. Can't use it 'till summer, though. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## mirzamujanic (Dec 21, 2006)

oldfortkennels do u make those slides or did u buy it i want 1 of those 2


----------

